# Females with Rainbows? (+ Some more FAQ)



## KiiteMorau (Nov 6, 2013)

So, after reading through several threads and watching plenty of youtube videos for common pieces of advice I haven't seen much on keeping rainbows with female bettas.

I only have one rainbow after I sold all my fish and I do plan to get maybe 3-4 more m/f pairs. But at these rate I feel like my tank is going to be overcrowded. Anyway back on topic.

I have a 40 gallon tank that needs help desperately. With a pH literally off the charts due to my softened well water I need to make quiet a few adjustments before actually planted my tank and adding fish.

I've been told that 11 female bettas should comfortably live with 8-10 purple passion danios of which I have two. 

So with these future plans I have 19-21 fish just in danios and bettas. I live like this is a tad bit over kill considering I want to get 2-4 inch rainbows and already own 3 violetta corys and 2 rubber lip pelcos. 

I'm so far a bit wary on the whole rainbow concept as there is little information. My male betta goes after my last one because he is injured and alone. Of course my betta has his own tank but I put him in mine for 2-4 hours at a time to test his aggressiveness and the nipping of the current fast swimmers. Of course I can't be 100% sure if my rainbow and danios are not fin nippers but tests with continue as changes are made with fish and tank alike.

So here's what I've gathered so far:

~~~~~~CURRENT TANK PLANS~~~~~~
-Do a filter check since it hasn't been running as fast -.-
-Update light to a 36" TH50 for exceptional growth of plants.
-Add homemade Co2 system (yeast, sugar, 2 liter bottle, etc.)
-Create non-toxic lightweight rocks either from pumice or Tetra pond foam sealant -here- (I will have to carve it -.-)
-Create new theme with a heavily planted tank and natural viewing for fish to feel natural while being observed. The tank will have an easy moveable layout so catching fish is easier.

~~~~~~BONUCY FISH PLANS~~~~~~
- Buy 8-12 female bettas separately to observe their temperament.
- Buy 6-8 more purple passion danios. (Most likely 6)
- Buy 3 more pairs of three different rainbow fish (7 or 6 rainbows)
- Buy one more school of pygmy corys.
- Possible additions according to temperament, space, crowding, or problems.

~~~~~~CURRENT INFORMATION~~~~~~
-Tank has a pH above 9 regularly, hard on the fish and plants.
-Lights are fluorescent.
-Rainbow and danios are currently NOT fin nippers (this can change).
-My male betta is currently too aggressive to be let loose regularly.
-Tank is almost a year old.


So here are my questions for you fish and betta experts :3

*Q:* Are rainbow fish compatible with male or female betta(s)?
*A:* N/A 

*Q:* At the current plans above what would expert fishkeepers recommend for a 40 gallon tank?
*A:* N/A

More questions will be asked as I progress with my research.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Have you ever looked up on pH buffs?
Never tried it though but it might help your pH


----------



## KiiteMorau (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you :3 I have looked up on pH down chemicals but I've never heard of a pH buff. I'll look that up.

Update. I just a small school of Roseline Sharks or Denison's Barbs. I know tiger barbs don't work with male bettas. But I'm not sure about Denison's barbs and female bettas. 

I also need some help with the rainbow fish still. Anybody know?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

What kind of rainbowfish are you looking at putting in? 

Also from what I've seen in person, red-line torpedo barbs grow quite large and are very active fish. I am not sure of their compatibility with female bettas, but I am not sure whether a school would fit into a 40 gallon tank. I have a 46 gallon tank downstairs and it seems like a school of those fish would be very cramped for swimming space.


----------



## KiiteMorau (Nov 6, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> What kind of rainbowfish are you looking at putting in?
> 
> Also from what I've seen in person, red-line torpedo barbs grow quite large and are very active fish. I am not sure of their compatibility with female bettas, but I am not sure whether a school would fit into a 40 gallon tank. I have a 46 gallon tank downstairs and it seems like a school of those fish would be very cramped for swimming space.


I was thinking about some smaller breeds like:

~Neon Dwarf Rainbows
~Threadfin Rainbows
~Bosemani's Rainbows
~Other small species

I might just go with either threadfins or neons only because they're smaller. As fort he Denison's I know. Their only temps I don't plan on keeping them forever, when they get too big I plan to sell them to a fish store. It was never in my plan because they get large. :3

It was just my mom's request to keep them till they get too big since she really loves them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Threadfins are pretty delicate with small mouths. I worry they might be out-competed in a sorority setting. 

Neon dwarf rainbows was one species I was going to recommend for your tank. I'm not certain about Bosemani's as they are not really a rainbowfish I have done much reading on. 

I also don't know about how suitable red-line barbs would be even if your plans were to grow them out and sell them on. They just aren't something I immediately think of as sorority tankmates.


----------

